# Embedded link to malicious site adnxs.com?



## metulkult

Just wondering if anyone else that uses Norton has a little "Caution" exclamation mark in the bar above the tabs (on Firefox)

Not that I think there's any viruses or anything here, but I still find that a bit strange that it would be flagged with a "caution"?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Norton Antivirus is a piece of shit dude, I wouldn't worry. Is it updated?


----------



## MrMcSick

I just noticed that mine did this today as well. Wonder what the deal is.


----------



## Mordacain

vampiregenocide said:


> Norton Antivirus is a piece of shit dude, I wouldn't worry. Is it updated?



This ^. Norton will flag sites for no good reason (in my experience)... could be any number of reasons. Personally I use AVG Free in tandem with a couple of anti-spyware programs and a separate firewall (at least before Windows 7, then I started using the built-in firewall).

/EDIT to insure that others understand I was posting my experience so as not to get further neg rep


----------



## Andii

This site has had problems before where it was allegedly delivering malware.


----------



## metulkult

vampiregenocide said:


> Norton Antivirus is a piece of shit dude, I wouldn't worry. Is it updated?



Yup it's updated. I'm not complaining about Norton though, it came free for 3 years with my computer.

I'm not worried or anything, I just think it's weird.


----------



## Soubi7string

AVG and Norton blow
use Malwarebytes and just run a check every so often


----------



## Mordacain

Soubi7string said:


> AVG and Norton blow
> use Malwarebytes and just run a check every so often



And you have evidence of this where?

This site provides the best overall comparative tests I've seen:

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org

Their last review was in December.

Regardless...which antivirus to use is not really the OP's point in posting. I am interested in what malware was being distributed via this site though (if that was the case). I just mentioned what I use to compare as I've not encountered a flag on this site.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's warning you about Randy.


----------



## metal_sam14

Soubi7string said:


> *AVG and Norton blow*
> use Malwarebytes and just run a check every so often



AVG is by far the best anti virus I have used. 
A bit system heavy, but its worth it


----------



## highlordmugfug

metal_sam14 said:


> AVG is by far the best anti virus I have used.
> A bit system heavy, but its worth it


This. I've heard a lot of people complain about "false positives" with AVG, but I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## Mordacain

metal_sam14 said:


> AVG is by far the best anti virus I have used.
> A bit system heavy, but its worth it





highlordmugfug said:


> This. I've heard a lot of people complain about "false positives" with AVG, but I've never had any issues with it.



My experience as well. There was a period a couple of years ago where I switched and tried a few different ones but its all I run now.


----------



## josh pelican

I use Kapersky.

AVG is good for worried people because it says EVERYTHING is a virus.


----------



## Bekanor

Get Nod32.


Collect win.


----------



## metal_sam14

josh pelican said:


> I use Kapersky.
> 
> *AVG is good for worried people because it says EVERYTHING is a virus.*



I wouldn't have it any other way. doesn't let any shit through


----------



## FretWizard88

Norton Anti-Virus is the worst program I have ever used. I switched to McAfee, and I have never had a virus.


----------



## Bekanor

FretWizard88 said:


> Norton Anti-Virus is the worst program I have ever used. I switched to McAfee, and I have never had a virus.



That you know of.


----------



## s_the_fallen

Not sure what this is, but its showing up on my Norton.


----------



## ittoa666

Andii said:


> This site has had problems before where it was allegedly delivering malware.



I got it from a random page once. Had to revert to original after.


----------



## thesimo

Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for www.sevenstring.org google agrees

most likely a dodgy advert out of SS.org's control.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I used to have Norton, it was a pain in the fucking ass. So I got rid of it and got AVG and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Randy

I tipped off Alex, so we'll see what he says.


----------



## nojyeloot

Our Microsoft MVP suggests MS Security Essentials for home/workstation AV. It's the best I've used personally as well. Oh, and it's FREE (for valid copies of Windows).

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## meisterjager

My general experience of any kind of anti virus software is it tends to completely hog any CPU, and makes the computer useless. I obviously don't run anything on my Mac, but I never used to when I ran Linux on my old machine either. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever used it, period.

Just don't download stupid shit and I guess you'll be ok?


----------



## s_the_fallen

I agree that Norton was a CPU hog a few years ago. Not anymore. They have improved greatly. As far as certain software is better than the next... Well, they all have flaws. The best practice is to have a few programs. Stagger full system scans when you are not using the computer. Just be careful they do not conflict with each other.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Someone might have reported SSO as a threat. The banished tend to be pissy on their way out the door, and one of them could have hit "This is a malicious somethingorother" (or whatever button Norton uses). 

Strong possibility, if Norton has that built in as a feature. 

I, personally, don't have to worry about viruses, as I'm less than 10% of the computing population.


----------



## CatPancakes

Im late to the party, but heres my 2cents, AVG has poor detection, and norton is system heavy. and Mcafee is trash. use kaspersky or Microsoft security essentials


----------



## Kr1zalid

s_the_fallen said:


> Not sure what this is, but its showing up on my Norton.


 
I wonder if it's the ads that showing up on top of the website that's the culprit...


----------



## Xaios

I used to stand by and recommend AVG to everyone, but not anymore. I discovered it was covertly using a shit-ton of my RAM under the guise of being the "System" process. I've recently looked at my grandpa's computer, AVG is doing the same thing on his machine. When I discovered that was the cause on my machine, I got rid of it immediately and switched to Microsoft Security Essentials. So far it has better detection, uses a lot less memory and my system runs far nicer with it than it has with AVG for a long time.

This isn't the first time this issue has come up with SS.org triggering an anti-virus detector, it did it a couple years ago too.


----------



## Alex

It's probably a false positive. 

Norton rates the site adnxs.com as "safe" - http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?name=adnxs.com

But rates SS.org as "caution" because of a adnxs.com link embedded somewhere, which I could not find. http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?name=sevenstring.org

Hmm...


----------



## s_the_fallen

Alex,

I already spoke with Norton and filled out a form. They said it is not a false positive. More info here. Embedded Link To Malicious Site? - Norton Community

Response from the False Positive


> The Symantec Security Response team has reviewed your recent submission to the False Positive Phish Webpage form. Your submission appears to be for a Symantec product offering other than anti-fraud
> 
> As your submitted request is not a phishing web site false positive, we can not perform any further research on your submission. For specific product issues you can contact our Technical Support team by going to Norton Product Support and selecting your product and version. From there, you can explore top issues, search the solutions library, or contact technical support directly. Instant Online Chat support is available free of charge with little to no wait time and is available 24x7.
> 
> You may also be able to find further information regarding your issue by discussing it with our Norton community if the problem persists: Norton Community - Norton Community.
> 
> Regards,
> Symantec Security Response
> 
> .AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; } .AOLWebSuite a {color:blue; text-decoration: underline; cursor: pointer} .AOLWebSuite a.hsSig {cursor: default}


 




Alex said:


> It's probably a false positive.
> 
> Norton rates the site adnxs.com as "safe" - Norton Safe Web, from Symantec - report for adnxs.com
> 
> But rates SS.org as "caution" because of a adnxs.com link embedded somewhere, which I could not find. Norton Safe Web, from Symantec - report for sevenstring.org
> 
> Hmm...


----------



## technomancer

s_the_fallen said:


> Alex,
> 
> I already spoke with Norton and filled out a form. They said it is not a false positive. More info here. Embedded Link To Malicious Site? - Norton Community
> 
> Response from the False Positive



Did you read the email they sent? They said you submitted the form for the wrong app  You submitted the form for the anti-fraud app and the positive isn't from the anti-fraud app



s_the_fallen said:


> Response from the False Positive
> 
> 
> 
> The Symantec Security Response team has reviewed your recent submission to the False Positive Phish Webpage form. *Your submission appears to be for a Symantec product offering other than anti-fraud*
Click to expand...


----------



## Origin

Ever since I got the Noscript plugin for Firefox I don't understand anyone ever wanting a ramhog, expensive, dumbass overzealous antivirus program of any kind, ever.  Dear god I love this thing, I haven't had so much as a cookie in ages. I highly recommend it, it's one of the free plugins by another dev.


----------



## s_the_fallen

technomancer said:


> Did you read the email they sent? They said you submitted the form for the wrong app  You submitted the form for the anti-fraud app and the positive isn't from the anti-fraud app


Dude. Before you ''.... Ask me what report I filed instead of assuming I did the incorrect one.


----------



## technomancer

I'm just saying what their response says


----------



## s_the_fallen

Yeah man. No worries. Non Enterprise support is always awful. Most of what they told me did not make any sense. In fact, they said to download Norton Power Eraser. http://security.symantec.com/nbrt/npe.asp?lcid=1033 WTF does that have to do with me reporting a false positive? The Norton forum members gave better support.


technomancer said:


> I'm just saying what their response says


----------



## technomancer

Wow that does make absolutely no sense at all. Norton: that's quality


----------



## Tomo009

Origin said:


> Ever since I got the Noscript plugin for Firefox I don't understand anyone ever wanting a ramhog, expensive, dumbass overzealous antivirus program of any kind, ever.  Dear god I love this thing, I haven't had so much as a cookie in ages. I highly recommend it, it's one of the free plugins by another dev.



Having NO cookies isn't necessarily a good thing. I have heard good things about Noscript though.


----------

